# Deltas......



## Lucky13 (Aug 16, 2010)

Anyone up for a delta wing under the radar group build of some sort?


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 16, 2010)

Would love an excuse to do my Israeli Mirage.....


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 16, 2010)

...and me to do my J35 Draken!


----------



## imalko (Aug 16, 2010)

Hm, that's a thought since there's no way my MiG-21 will be finished on time for the Cold War GB...


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 16, 2010)

Never tried one of my Jets before.....hmmm


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 17, 2012)

*Bump!*


----------



## Airframes (Apr 17, 2012)

Hm. Javelins, Vulcans, F102, F106, Mirage, Hustler, MiG 21s, Mirage, etc, etc, - heck, there's a lot to go at !


----------



## woljags (Apr 17, 2012)

i have a Javelin sitting waiting for an excuse to build her


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 17, 2012)

Draken, Viggen, TSR.2....


----------



## brucejscott (Apr 17, 2012)

F-102, F-106 . . . I'm in.


----------



## woljags (Apr 18, 2012)

would a Valiant count as a delta ?


----------



## Airframes (Apr 18, 2012)

Not really - it hasn't got a delta wing, single or double, being a compound swept design.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Apr 18, 2012)

Not forgetting the EF.2000 Typhoon. Looks like plenty and a good mark up for the next GB listing.


----------



## woljags (Apr 19, 2012)

shame i just bought the latest 1/72nd kit by airfix,its a large bird


----------



## A4K (Apr 20, 2012)

Saab J35Ö Draken in Austrian Millenium scheme... I'm in! The TA-4K would fit too, time permitting...


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 20, 2012)

I've got a 1/72nd Hasegawa F-106 in my stash and saw some nice decals for it on eBay, but don't know if I have the time.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Apr 21, 2012)

And them, for dreamers ... there's this:

http://www.avro-arrow.org/Arrow/models.html


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 21, 2012)

Mind yous, there's no time limit on this one, just for fun!


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 21, 2012)

Starting to think about that 106 more and more. Maybe as the first build in a long term 1/72nd scale "Century Series" display shelf with the F-104 in my stash after the 106. I know I'll never get to them in 1/48th. The 106 looks like a pretty simple kit - not much to be seen in the cockpit - but it does have raised panel lines that I don't think I can let stand. Never re-scribed a whole kit before, but there's always a first time.


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 27, 2012)

Anyone still interested in a Delta GB? After long searching of available 1/72nd kits for a "Century Series" run of builds for myself I found it would be the same price or cheaper to go with 1/48th scale. I ordered Monogram F-102A and F-105 kits yesterday and decals for a Greenland based 102 today. I plan on getting a F-106 before long and thought I'd do a Double Delta Build with the 102 and 106 if anyone is still interested in the Unofficial Group Build.


----------



## A4K (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm keen, especially if an open time frame build...


----------



## destrozas (Apr 27, 2012)

I would point to the mig-21 f-13 Indonesian


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 27, 2012)

A4K said:


> I'm keen, especially if an open time frame build...


Same here. I'd like to start when I get the 102 in the mail, but with summer coming up, my P-40 still incomplete, two builds going in the current GB, and at least one Spit in the next, I'm looking at a completion of the Deltas not earlier than the end of the year.
BUT I DO WANT TO START THEM!!


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 27, 2012)

destrozas said:


> I would point to the mig-21 f-13 Indonesian


I'm not sure a MiG-21 is a true delta as it has a separate horizontal tail, but the wing does have a definite delta shape. Jan started this party so if it's OK with him It's OK with me.


----------



## A4K (Apr 27, 2012)

Yep, where is that bloody Glasgowy Swede? 
If we're talking straight Deltas, I'll stick to the Draken. If aircraft with Delta shaped wings generally counts, then the TA-4K might also qualify...


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 27, 2012)

A4K said:


> Yep, where is that bloody Glasgowy Swede?
> If we're talking straight Deltas, I'll stick to the Draken. If aircraft with Delta shaped wings generally counts, then the TA-4K might also qualify...


Yea, it certainly would.... 
Come to think of it the F-4 wing was kinda delta shaped too.... Where's Jan for clarification!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 27, 2012)

Jan's on a train from my place back to Glasgow, currently chatting to some Judy sitting opposite him .........


----------



## A4K (Apr 27, 2012)

Hope it's a Judy anyway Terry...hard to tell when the blokes wear skirts too!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2012)

Delta winged, tail or no tail fellas....


----------



## destrozas (Apr 28, 2012)

so because it gives more posivilidades of models, would serve equally composed wing?, because for example the f4 has composite wing as the Draken, Grippen and I think also some Russians also

edit:

This list of aircraft is taken from wikipedia for what it is to guide:
- Avro Vulcan
- Avro Arrow
- Dassault Mirage III
- Dassault Mirage IV
- Dassault Mirage 2000
- Dassault Rafale
- Chengdu J-10
- IAI Nesher
- IAI Kfir
- Concorde
- Convair B-58 Hustler
- Convair xf-92
- Convair F-102
- Convair F-106
- Eurofighter Typhoon
- Fairey FD-1 Delta
- Gloster Javelin
- HAL Tejas
- North American XB-70 Valkyrie
- Lockheed SR-71 Blackbird
- Mikoyan-Gurevich MiG-21 'Fishbed'
- Saab Viggen
- Saab Gripen
- SDaab draken
- Sujoi Su-9 'Fishpot'
- Sujoi Su-11 'Fishpot'
- Lippisch P.13a
- BAC TSR-2
- Mc donnell douglas f-4
- douglas A-4

if you think it can be edited to add or remove aircraft from the list

Edit: i add one more aircraft

- vought f7u


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 28, 2012)

Sounds good 
My 102 is due to arrive early next week so I'm raring to go!


----------



## A4K (May 2, 2012)

Cool, will start looking around for cockpit shots of the Austrian Drakens.

Nice list Sergio! Add to that Lippisch P.13a (predecessor of the XF-92, F-102 and F-106), Saab Draken, TSR-2 and (IMO) A-4 skyhawk and F-4 Phantom as Glenn mentioned.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (May 2, 2012)

I could add my two-penneth with a EF2000 Typhoon especially with a reasonable open end GB.


----------



## destrozas (May 2, 2012)

evan of course edit the post to add the aircrafts, incluiding the convair xf-92


----------

